# Zio Earns His CD



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

August 15th Zio qualified in 1st place with a 190 to finish off his CD title. Many thanks to Judge Stephen Picciuolo for taking the time to pose for this "victory picture" with Pearce and Zio (AKA Ricochet's Iroquois Hunter CD JH).

I am very proud of both of them for all their hard work & look forward to Zio progressing up the Obedience & Hunt Test/Field Trial ladders.

WTG, guys! :biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah Zio!!! Congrats.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations ... thats quite an accomplishment. I can see Zio going far. :smile:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

SubMariner said:


> August 15th Zio qualified in 1st place with a 190 to finish off his CD title. Many thanks to Judge Stephen Picciuolo for taking the time to pose for this "victory picture" with Pearce and Zio (AKA Ricochet's Iroquois Hunter CD JH).
> 
> I am very proud of both of them for all their hard work & look forward to Zio progressing up the Obedience & Hunt Test/Field Trial ladders.
> 
> WTG, guys! :biggrin:


Congrats!! btw, what does CD stand for?

Charlie


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

claybuster said:


> Congrats!! btw, what does CD stand for?
> 
> Charlie


Hi Charlie!

CD = Companion Dog. It means the dog has competed all the legs required at the Novice level of Obedience. The next level is Companion Dog Excellence (CDX) which is Open level. Then there is Utility Dog (UD) and finally Utility Dog Excellence. We're hoping to get Zio up to UD.

Kind of like Hunt Tests. Right now Zio is at Junior Hunter. Our goal for him is eventually to be at Master Hunter. And if he happens to get Field Champion along the way, all the better! 

In the end we want a happy, healthy, member of our family that also happens to be a good hunter. It looks like he's on track for all of it.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds great! Wish you the best.

Charlie


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

And PROUD you should be ! What a wonderful accomplishment for you both! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

